# Brownie No. 2a...



## Hardrock (Jun 10, 2011)

So I acquired one of these and I know absolutely nothing about it. I took it apart and figured out that there are 2 different shutter speeds possibly? And it has 3 different aperature settings? But the real concern here is its condition its about a 4/10. Both view finders hazed over and there is lots of debris on the lens. My brief google search did not lead me very far , so is there a place I can get it restored or at least buy parts? I would like to actually use it. I realize you can buy them off of ebay but this one was used by my wifes great grandmother so it has some value. Thanks!

Oh can you even get film for it?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 10, 2011)

There are all kinds of instructions to clean the viewfinder if you goodle or search this forum.  Here is an owners manual.  A few threads down I actually shot pics with an ancient Jiffy Kodak. If you need help fuinding film or a place to develop let me know I've been down that road.

Kodak Brownie Folding Pocket 2A instruction manual, Kodak folding Pocket Brownie 2A, user manual, PDF manual, free manuals


----------



## Hardrock (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks! But that is not the camera Im talking about here is one on ebay and that one is actually a newer one. Mine has older patents. Not really sure that even matters.


----------



## compur (Jun 10, 2011)

116 film can be purchased.  It's not cheap.  See:
Film for Classics Order Form


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 10, 2011)

compur said:


> 116 film can be purchased.  It's not cheap.  See:
> Film for Classics Order Form



the 620 film i'm getting is around $12 a roll for B&W, there may be about 12 pics on it. really thatss a deal though for me because I'd be rolling 116 or 120 or such onto the 620 rolls, I'm not into all that drama I just like to shoot with these old cams.


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 10, 2011)

I believe I can be a bit of a help.

I own three box cameras, a Brownie Junior Six-20, a No. 2 Brownie Model D, and a No. 2a Brownie Model B.

If yours is like my Model B, then it does indeed have it's normal shutter speed and a long exposure speed. It also has two different apertures.

Your Brownie should have to little metal things on top of the camera, as shown in the fifth picture on the eBay listing, they can be pulled up. in the picture, the largest is pulled up, which changes it's apertures. (My Model B has three different apertures.) The smaller metal thing can be pulled up to switch it to a bulb or long exposure mode.

Next, about the cleaning. I can't tell you to much about cleaning your specific model, but I cleaned my Junior Six-20 by unscrewing four screw from the front, removing the entire front face, and using a wet Q-Tip to clean and dry the mirrors of both viewfinders.

Hope this helped in some way!


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 10, 2011)

also, inferring from my purchases, your lens may be dirty or have fungus inside it. Unfortunately, I'm not sure hot to clean this.

I was very fortunate in a way that when I bought my Junior Six-20, the lens was clean, but the viewfinders were very dirty.


----------

